

HN meetup at sxsw? - aaroneous

Since there's probably a significant mass of us in austin this week, it would be great to get together with fellow hn'ers and meet the faces behind the aliases.<p>Anyone else interested?
======
scas
There is a meetup scheduled for tomorrow:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3674215>

------
wmf
Good idea, although it's hard to schedule around all the existing events.

